# syövereissä / uumenissa



## Gavril

Terveppa,

The terms _syövereissä_ and _uumenissa_ seem to have very similar meanings; e.g., my dictionary gives the examples _maan uumenissa_ "in the depths of the earth" and _epätoivon syövereissä_ "in the depths of despair".

How would you define the difference between these two words? Which (if either) would you recommend in these sentences?


_Auto ei käynnisty! Jossakin koneen syövereissä/uumenissa lienee kuulalaakkeri tippunut irti.

Mielensä syövereissä/uumenissa hän epäili Juhon tarinaa illan tapahtumista.

Yhtiön johdon syövereissä/uumenissa tapahtui kiista, josta useimmat eivät tietäneet mitään._


Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

I'd say that _uumenissa_ is used in more concrete contexts, _syövereissä_ in more abstract contexts.



Gavril said:


> _Auto ei käynnisty! Jossakin koneen syövereissä/uumenissa lienee kuulalaakkeri tippunut irti.
> 
> Mielensä syövereissä/uumenissa hän epäili Juhon tarinaa illan tapahtumista.
> 
> Yhtiön johdon syövereissä/uumenissa tapahtui kiista, josta useimmat eivät tietäneet mitään._ (I wouldn't use neither, I'd say _sisällä._)


----------



## fennofiili

The words “uumen” and “syöveri” exist as nouns, too, though they are almost exclusively used in inner locational cases and might therefore be considered almost as adverbs.

“Uumen” is explained as “sisus, kätkö” at www.kielitoimistonsanakirja.fi, so “uumenissa” in the concrete meaning refers to being (deep) inside something, possibly hidden there. It has also figurative meaning, so we can say “mielen uumenissa” to refer to the depth of a mind.

“Syöveri” is explained as “kurimus [= iso pyörre virtaavassa vedessä, nielu]; kuilumainen pohjaton syvyys”. Thus, “syövereissä” is a stronger and more dynamic expression than “uumenissa”. It paints a picture of falling or having fallen into depths, possible caused by suction in addition to gravitation. It is rarely used in a concrete meaning, but I would say that its figurative use is affected by such associations. So “mielen syövereissä” sounds stronger, suggesting more than being just in depth of a mind.

Thus, “koneen uumenissa” is more normal than “koneen syövereissä”, though the latter is not impossible, even though it mixes concreteness (a machine as something physical) and figurativeness (it does not refer concretely to a whirlpool or to a gulf).

“Yhtiön johdon syövereissä/uumenissa” sounds strange to me, but not impossible. It requires that we think of the direction of a company as something very large and complex, suggesting a huge organization, so that there is some depth to be in or to fall into. Even then, I would probably say just “Syvällä yhtiön johdon sisällä oli kiista...”. (I don’t think _kiista _is something that can _tapahtua_. It can _syntyä_, _olla_, or _esiintyä_.)

“Epätoivon syövereissä” is possible (and similar to “epätoivon kuilussa”), but “epätoivon uumenissa” sounds unnatural.


----------

